# Commercial Fridge Re-gas, Kirby Compressor



## youngy (28/1/09)

I have just got 2 commercial fridges.

1 does not cool, may be just a re-gas. The second needs the compressor reconnected (working when removed was external)

Both are kirby compressors.

Hom much would a re-gas roughly cost, and how much to get the other connected (and re gassed I guess)

Just need to know roughly how much I am up for.

Cheers,

Youngy


----------



## youngy (8/5/09)

Just incase anyone needs to know in the future

To reconnect the compresor to the fridge around $250
if it needs gas, add and extra $100


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

youngy said:


> Just incase anyone needs to know in the future
> 
> To reconnect the compresor to the fridge around $250
> if it needs gas, add and extra $100



You got off well IMO. I would have thought +$500 for sure! Was it a mates rates deal?


----------



## youngy (8/5/09)

not mate rates, paid in cash.


----------



## jayse (8/5/09)

All fridgeys drink beer so generally mates rates for this stuff should be free if the fridgey works for a bigger company that won't miss the gas and does it on his own time.
If you don't have a fridgey mate then it really is expensive, I didn't expect it to be quite that much though.


----------



## J.T (9/5/09)

If its out of gas, they also need to find the leak - which is hard to quote, as it may take 2 minutes or 2 hours to find. Or the could spend 2 hours looking and still not find it.

Have to be careful with compressors that require reconnecting. If they weren't disconnected, stored or transported properly you may find that it doesn't work after they connnect it all up.

I spent a couple hours reconnecting one once and went to fire it up and didn't work. They had to replace the compressor.


----------

